# Hey, now that I remember, chics dig scars?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Would you think this scars would count as diggable? Would I be a chic magnet on the trails? or only battle scars count? darn, I think I can always say I got them on a fall or something....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Um... Yuk?

Jk... get well Roberto!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

just say you fell on a barb wire fence 

no need to tell'em about the OP


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Only scars in the face count... I should've told you first....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dude, your doctor is a butcher!!! That looks like unnecesary violence!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

those blue stitches are pure bling


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> those blue stitches are pure bling


yeah, he got them to match the colour of his bike


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Got my blue blingy stitches off today! Yeah...

Had some lightweight carbon fiber to replace them for now.... in 4 days they're off... yeah!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

your scar photos are almost as good quality and quantity as Warp's 432 photos of his wheels floating around mtbr

Why did you get the scars ?~? Are you ok ?~? Will you ride dirt again this year ?~?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> your scar photos are almost as good quality and quantity as Warp's 432 photos of his wheels floating around mtbr
> 
> Why did you get the scars ?~? Are you ok ?~? Will you ride dirt again this year ?~?


Okay, I had some lipomas, which are some grease buildups that grow under the skin. So they have to open up and remove it, and then sew the skin back up. Actually, the doctor removed 11 lipomas, so I had a lot of shots!

I really hope to hit the dirt soon. Probably this weekend I'll do city, and hopefully next week I'll do some dirt, but I will see how I feel. I haven't really ridden my Moto Lite in a long while  I have it pretty blingy and set up right, but it's gathering dust and spiderwebs.....

Well, thanks for the post


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

All the best getting back in the saddle :thumbsup: 

yeah your bike is schmicko blingo in waiting  


I am riding less (winter here in tassie) but spending more money on my ML :madman: 

The less I ride the more I want to buy. The more I ride the less I want to buy. Go figure.

Anyways, I am just sitting, eating, and gaining weight. Poor fat me.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> .....
> The less I ride the more I want to buy. The more I ride the less I want to buy. Go figure.
> 
> Anyways, I am just sitting, eating, and gaining weight. Poor fat me.


Lol... about eating and gaining weight, me 2... darn!!!!

But for one lucky reason or another, I only want to buy new tires, nothing more special than that...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lol... about eating and gaining weight, me 2... darn!!!!
> 
> But for one lucky reason or another, I only want to buy new tires, nothing more special than that...


Treat yourself to new tyres. You deserve it.

Any thoughts of what you want to try / get ?~?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Treat yourself to new tyres. You deserve it.
> 
> Any thoughts of what you want to try / get ?~?


Not sure yet. Some are, in no special order:

Hutch Spiders
Conti Verticals
Specialized Resolutions
Geax Sturdy
Geax Poco Loco
Maxxis High Rollers

I'm really not sure, I like my Nevegals, but I would like to try a faster rolling tire for the rear.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Hutch Spiders* - As slow or maybe marginally faster.
*Conti Verticals* - mmmhhh ... aah... Don't know, never made it to my list.
*Specialized Resolutions* - They break loose on loose over hardpack and simply do not have as much traction as the Neve. It is indeed faster, but it's a much better steering tyre than a rear. Not much braking traction.
*Geax Sturdy* - Am can comment on that one.
*Geax Poco Loco* Lobo Loco?? Eddie Jones can comment on that one 
*Maxxis High Rollers* - Mada can comment on that. The 2.35" weighs as a 2.35" Kenda but is like a 2.1" Kenda in size. Mada says they slip bad on wet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roberto, you will not notice the difference of weight or performance... no need to change tires as your Nevegals are pretty much a good all-arounder...

Instead give that money to me


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Not sure yet. Some are, in no special order:
> 
> Hutch Spiders
> Conti Verticals
> ...


All take this opportunity to respond before tyre fetish Warp sees this   

here is my expert opinion which is most likely entirely unreliable:

Scratch off Resolutions for the back

High Rollers like woodwork and some wet but roll on the slow side

I like my Geax Sturdy's and think it's terrific on the back and roll faster than you think, the are very slippery on wet wood and don't grab as good as they should on small boulders (these have stayed the longest on my bike so far, of any tyre on any bike and overall really enjoy them)

The Lobo Loco looks real good and I would like to try one sometime, but if you ride road I think the the Sturdy will roll better and penetrate better in somewhat loose soil.

Conti Verticals... seem like a good alrounder for the back.... never tried them but appear similiar to the ignitor's which I liked for XC stuff but wish was bigger volume

Spiders.... all pass but Warp won't


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

i can't believe warp beat me.... he must think faster...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Everytime I really look for new tires, I go back to the Nevegals...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> i can't believe warp beat me.... he must think faster...


Maybe just type faster... I'm not sure he things, well, sometimes he must, I think..


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Everytime I really look for new tires, I go back to the Nevegals...


THE stock standard tyre and they work  , but I like variety every now and then


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You missed the Nobby Nics... Awesome tyre.

Rolls fast, it's light, more than decent traction in all conditions, good steering. Not shiny in any aspect, but simply no weaknesses.

Only caveat is the rather thin sidewalls, but just order the Snakeskin version.

They're nothing like the Alberts...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Riding tireless is much better..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Nobby Nic rear, Big betty front :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Nobby Nic rear, Big betty front :thumbsup:


Fat Albert rear, Big Betty front


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Fat Albert rear, Big Betty front


Rzoz was on Alberts already...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

oh god...
STOP THE TIRE TALK! :madman: :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah pleaase.... enough was enough


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire tire 


now that is tire talk


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Roberto: I´ll swap my HighRollers for your Nevegals for a few weekends. I'd like to try the Neves and see what the Hype is about.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Roberto: I´ll swap my HighRollers for your Nevegals for a few weekends. I'd like to try the Neves and see what the Hype is about.


Not a bad idea.....

Tomorrow is going to be kinda hectic, and I doubt you would like to go early on sunday to pick the tires... let's see about doing somehting in the week...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You wusses dont even ride... why would you need tires??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah pleaase.... enough was enough


If you don't want any more tire talk, I'll start posting more carnage pics...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Not a bad idea.....
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be kinda hectic, and I doubt you would like to go early on sunday to pick the tires... let's see about doing somehting in the week...


I'll give you a call:thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> You wusses dont even ride... why would you need tires??


Tacu: your mom's hot dude! Nice picture of her! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Tacu: your mom's hot dude! Nice picture of her! :thumbsup:


Thanks... I found a picture of your mom:










"De tal palo tal astilla"


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I removed the carbon fiber, here is the latest carnage pic..


----------

